# Dynaudio 2015 Price Decrease?



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Can someon confirm that there has been a price decrease in the retail price of Dynaudio Speakers, specifically the Excite and Focus range? If this is true and we are refereing to U.S. LIST prices, would it be possible for someone to post these new list prices here?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing I have heard of. An individual sale price here. Nothing across the board or across any product line.


----------

